# 10x10 Squat Challenge | #RoadTo6 | Dripz2Fit - Natural Bodybuilding



## samirdripz (Mar 31, 2016)

If you enjoy please leave some feedback and a like


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Try full ROM next time


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

I didn't see you do a squat once?? Breaking at the knees is not a proper squat! Get to parallel and then come back to us when you've learnt to squat!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

These kids are really starting to scrape the bottom of the barrel with their channel names, too.

'Dripz2Fit' sounds like something you'd buy off of one of those TV shopping channels :lol:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Honest opinion, video was boring, I just kept skipping forward through the video. Too much jibber jabber and you don't need to see every set.

I'm doing 10x10 for squats at the moment. Reason I started was I have a slight back injury from lifting stupidly heavy boxes down stairs so wanted to go light. Started off with 60kg and up to 75kg now. I go up 2.5kg each workout. I think once I start pushing past 80kg it will start feeling hard. Should be able to get to 100kg. I've never tried this before so I'll see how it goes.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

samirdripz said:


> If you enjoy please leave some feedback and a like


 Far to much rubbish talk in the video ended up skipping to the workout as I didn't care about the lack of hair product in your hair.

Regarding training I didn't see you squat once all you did was bend your knees. Awful form.

That's my feedback


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

another Jobby YouTube wannabe gets slated on ukm lol.

ps it's not the camera angle you're not squatting properly.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Even if it was 10 sets of 10 with proper form I wouldn't give a s**t. You have to be unique in some way, not just some guy who lifts.

Basically all you're saying is "hey, other guys who lift, watch me lifting, just like you do." Who cares?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

He got the same treatment on TM, and rightly so


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Pussy squats... You have now destroyed your rep as a lifter! Take note and avoid advice from capitain no gains!! :thumb :thumb :thumb :thumb :thumb :thumb :thumb :thumb :thumb


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lol just watched his current condition flexing video. Jesus man presumably these people have jobs and active social lives. Do they not watch these videos back and think f**k someone I work with might see this, better not...


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

samirdripz said:


> If you enjoy please leave some feedback and a like


 Ok, first up mate if your gonna put up content like this....expect a slagging. Unfortunately the whole youtube fitness balloon is deflating fast....your about 5 years behind the curve. That said, you have a couple of things in your favour....

1. Your young

2. You have the right image for your target audience (noob lifters)

However one massive negative, which can be fixed is.....LEARN HOW TO LIFT....PROPERLY. seriously.... your squatting a plate a side with terrible ROM, it doesnt matter how good your haircut is.... if you cant nail that correctly, find another hobby. Good luck with your channel mate and with your lifting...


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Lol just watched his current condition flexing video. Jesus man presumably these people have jobs and active social lives. Do they not watch these videos back and think f**k someone I work with might see this, better not...


 Ha! I always think the same thing.... back in my day we had something these lads nowadays lack.....shame.

Or maybe im just old


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Weak weights, no depth.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

i see you want to cut to 6%,

good luck with that...


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Not particularly original content.

Crap editing.

No where near parallel.

Can I have that 30 seconds of my life back please?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

And not a single squat was seen.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tried to fast forward it to when the squats start but the video ran out.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Tried to fast forward it to when the squats start but the video ran out.


 Lol


----------



## Number Four (May 28, 2015)

lol @ all the 'feedback'


----------



## grantmax89 (Aug 24, 2012)

Judging by the fact he hasn't commented back I don't think he appreciates everyone's input! .... lets hope he learns to squat one day!


----------

